# Londinium I Guides/Info Sought



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

So I've just spent a ridiculous amount of money on a coffee machine, which will hopefully be arriving in a couple of days.

It's an early MKII LI.

I understand that if I value my teeth, pulling the lever down and letting go without a portafilter in the group head is not a good idea.

Oral health aside, could anyone provide a link to a guide for getting the best out of the machine, or something along those lines?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Ta!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Join the Londinium forum for one

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/categories/list

Google Londinum lever there are a ton of clips on youtube to help you also


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

I have had a look on the Londinium forum but wasn't able to access the manual.

Have messaged them asking for a copy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Londinium is pretty fool proof - that said, cocking the lever either without a portafilter attached or with the portafilter attached but nothing in the basket to create resistance once the lever is released will not be good for personal health if you're standing too close or the for the machine's wellbeing.

Simple rule to follow: When you release the lever, always grip the handle until you feel the bite point, i.e. when the internal pressure equals the force exerted by the spring. Then you can let go your grip. Do this until it becomes second nature. Then, if you want to rinse the portafilter using brew head water, you will avoid the danger of releasing the lever without any counteracting force which, as noted above, is potentially dangerous to you and the machine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sami said:


> I have had a look on the Londinium forum but assumed full access is for purchasers of new machines only?


Email Reiss and see if he will allow you to join the owners' section.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Email Reiss and see if he will allow you to join the owners' section.


Cheers, done


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Once you've got access to the owners forum, there is a document linked somewhere under there with the basics of how to get started and also how to perform some of the basic service procedures. It's a consolidation of various useful forum posts I think. It's a good place to start.


----------

